# Furry Cooking



## Waggable (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyfur want to share some of your recipes? I am constantly cooking and baking and love to try new things ^.^

No recipes involving eating little furs! >.<

I made a massive amount of seafood chowder on Sunday which I like to portion and freeze: 

This can be halved or quartered to make a smaller batch if you don't have such a big pot or no freezer >.<

Ingredients: 
 - 3 Lbs of fresh Halibut fillets (Any type of fresh fish fillet will do)
 - 2 lbs of fresh lobster meat (Not absolutely necessary)
 - 5 lbs of potatos 
 - 3 lbs of carrots
 - 10 bay leaves
 - Salt & Pepper to taste
 - 3 cans of condensed milk
 - A little Corn Starch 
 - Garlic to taste
 - A few spoon fulls of Butter

Directions: 
 - Cut up halibut and lobster into small pieces with sharp knife
 - Peel potatoes and cut them into cubes
 - Peel carrots and cut them into medallions 
 - Peel and press or dice garlic

 - Put Halibut, lobster, potato & carrots, bay leaves, salt and pepper, garlic into large stock pot. 
 - Add enough water to just cover everything
 - Set heat to medium and let simmer, stirring often 
 - When potatoes and carrots are tender add milk and let simmer for 20 minutes, stirring often. Don't let it boil, reduce heat of necessary.
 - Add butter then add Corn starch slowly while stirring to thicken things up a little. You won't need much. Some people like it thicker then others. 
 - Remove from heat and serve - Enjoy
 - Portion remaining chowder into freezer safe containers and freeze ASAP.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Happens every once in a while.
Fuck I love these threads c:

And nope, I have no recipes to share, though. I suck at cooking. :/


----------



## Waggable (Nov 25, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I suck at cooking. :/



You must have something you like to make


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2009)

Waggable said:


> You must have something you like to make


I hate food.
Sometimes I'll accidentally glomp on an insect, only to make myself puke afterwards.


Also ew I hate chowder, not a good start for me :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2009)

oatmeal(dry) plus butter plus sugar plus milk leave out for half an hour, oatmeal that you don't even need to cook.
yes I really am that lazy


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

i can make chai tea :x and ramen...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2009)

Hasn't been long since we had what, two of these threads. SEARCH is your friend.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't do a whole lot of cooking for others.

Other people tend to love it when I make my Oreo Cheese-cake Pie.

It's pretty simple. You get one of those pre-made pie crusts (the oreo one made of cookie crumbs) and a box of that cheese cake filler mix by Jello. Also you need a frozen chocolate bar.

Grate the chocolate bar and set that aside.

prepare the cheese-cake filling, put it into the oreo pie crust thing...and then liberally sprinkle the grated chocolate over the top. Then you just pop it in the Fridge and let it set for at least an hour...and you have something very yummy. If you use fat free, instead of other milk, you can cut the fat content by like half.

The other thing that people tend to like is when I slice up something like French Bread, into thin slices, butter it up, and then top it off with good quality Parmesan cheese. Put that on a cookie sheet that is covered in tin foil, and cook it in the oven for 7 to 9 minutes at 450.


----------



## Cheesecake (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm going to be making my Bacon Buffalo chili tomorrow.  It's quite simple.

1lb ground buffalo
1lb bacon
3 cans assorted beans
2 cans white hominy
2 cans diced tomatoes.
1 assorted amount of any veggies you feel like adding
Spices to taste

Dice up and cook the bacon, then add the buffalo. Season to taste.
When the buffalo is almost totally browned, start pouring in the rest of the stuff.
Add spices to taste.
Simmer for a while, just to make sure it's all cooked.
TADA!  Tasty chili.

Just remember, chili is always better after the first day.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 25, 2009)

ok.. so this is called a bacon cheese baconwrap.

you take strips of bacon and put them in a preheated pan (raw) in a grid-like pattern. extra kudos if you /weave/ them. ok.. let them fry to where it looks like how bacon should... but not TOO crispy. you then put lotsa cheese on it... and melt it in the bacon grease that is left in the pan. this makes the cheese not stick to the pan. then you remove it and curl it up into a burrito-like thing. then you do another set of bacon on a grid like the first one... then you wrap it around the first bacon/burrito thing.

VOILA! TASTY BACON CHEESE BACON WRAP!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2009)

Chocolate Muffins

Ingredients
3 cups of the flour of your choice
2 cups of water
1 cup milk or cream
1 tablespoon vanilla
2 cups chocolate sauce
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 cup chocolate mini kisses
2 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
Cooking
First separate dry ingredients from the wet. Put all dry ingredients in a bowl completely sifted. In a separate bowl put your wet ingredients and whisk them together. Then fold wet ingredients with the dry. Once fully folded put the badder in a cupcake pan with with cupcake sleeves in the holes of the pan and put in a 350 degree oven for 15 to 20 min. or more if the tops of muffins aren't golden brown. Final step take muffins out to cool and enjoy.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Easy Barbeque Spice/Rub

equal parts Kosher Salt and Course Ground Black Pepper
1 part brown sugar (if you like it a little sweet, this is optional)
1 part paprika (regular or spanish, not hot)
1 part chili powder
red pepper to taste

I use this mostly when I fire up the smoker, but its also good if used on meats cooked in an oven. Be careful if grilling over direct heat or cooking in a pan on the stove, too much heat will cause the spice rub to burn, especially if you use the version with sugar.


----------



## Spec (Nov 25, 2009)

Good to see that some fur like to cook ,I love to cook!!
Here my recipe : "curasao sweet rice"

1/2 cup of wash rice,1/4 cup curasao liquor,2 cups milk,175 gr sugar,1 cinnamon stick,1 clove, 75gr bluberry.
Cook the blueberrys,clove,cinnamon stick,sugar and half of the curasao liquor in the milk for 2 min. low heat ,then put in the rice and cook it till its soft.
this is a dessert so you can add more sugar if you want it .


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL Furry cooking becomes commonplace once you own a dog (There's always fur everywhere, including in food)

I guess I'll list the steps I took to make my recently discovered Cream of Poturkey Soup =3 I made it up along the way, so there isn't any real recipe. 

1, Roast a turkey, eat a bunch of it, but save the bones. Pick off most of the remaining meat and set it aside, and place the bones in a large pot. 
2, Fill the pot with enough water to fully submerge the carcass, then toss in a couple of carrots, some onion, and a couple of bay leaves. Sprinkle in a little salt.
3, Bring water to a boil, then turn it to a low heat and simmer with the lid on for as long as possible. At least 3-4 hours. 
4, Strain the juice into a jar, throw everything else away, and refrigerate juice overnight. 
5, After you take it out of the fridge, it should look like jell-o, with a while layer of white fat on the top. Skim as much fat off as possible.
6, Put turkey stock into a pot and fill the pot about halfway up with water. You can add a little chicken broth if you want to, and maybe a little salt and garlic.
7, Chop up a potato (You can peel it if you want, but I like potato skin) into small chunks, around 1 inch long, and 2 or 3 carrots (peeled), and some celery if you want, but I hate celery. Plop the veggies into the pot.
8, Bring to a rolling boil, and boil with the lid on for 15ish minutes, or until the potatoes are soft. If you can easily cut the potatoes in half with a spoon, it's good.
9, Add a couple of handfuls of pulled apart turkey (From the roast turkey you had reserved) and boil it just long enough for the meat to get hot. Also add in like 1/2 cup to 1 cup of milk, with like a pinch of flour. 
10, Turn off the heat and let it sit for a minute to cool. 

I thought it was pretty yummerz. If anyone else wants to try it, good luck and I hope you like it! =D


----------



## Linzys (Nov 25, 2009)

I can make scrambled eggs.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 25, 2009)

Linzys said:


> I can make scrambled eggs.


 
You'd be surpised how many people can't do this. I know several people in thier thirties that can't do this basic thing.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 25, 2009)

tl;dr lolololol *hit by brick*


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got my boyfriend making Tortilla/French bread Pizzas, and boiling pasta noodles. He's come a long way =3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 26, 2009)

I make a pretty good potato soup.
Ingredients: two or three good-sized potatoes (depends on how thick you want it)
about two cups of milk (or cream.. cream makes it better)
some amount of water (see below)
half an onion (or a whole one... doesn't really matter)
a shit-ton of butter (as much as you think your heart can take)
salt and pepper to season, parsley optional as well

Cut up the onion into inch or so flakes and throw them in a pot with a glob of butter.  SautÃ© for about three or four minutes, or until your neighbors come knocking on your door to say "Whatever you're cooking in here smells really good!"
Peel and cut up the potatoes into small chunks, then throw them on the onions and butter.  Fill up the pot with water to a point just above the layer of chunked potatoes, then get it boiling.  Tone down the heat and let it simmer for about 15 minutes.
Add the milk or cream and turn the heat up again until it's boiling, then turn it back to simmer.  Add all the spices and let it all cook together for another 15 minutes.  Add more globs of butter and stir it into the soup until it melts.  Keep doing that until it tastes right to you.  Let it cool, and serve.

You can also easily add carrots or some other vegetable to this.  Just throw them in with the milk and let it boil a little longer so they get soft.



> You'd be surpised how many people can't do this. I know several people in thier thirties that can't do this basic thing.


I'll bet they accidentally get little pieces of shell in there, and then don't cook it long enough, or else burn it.  Right?  Those are the only ways I can think of to screw up scrambled eggs.

Hey... here's a question.  How does one take a real pumpkin (not canned) and get it to be as smooth and creamy as the canned stuff?  I made a pumpkin pie that turned out great, but the pumpkin was stringy to the very end.  I even pulverized it with my hands and then threw it in a freaking blender and that still didn't work.  What the hell do you have to do to make pumpkin purÃ©e?  Vaporize it with a femtosecond laser?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Hey... here's a question.  How does one take a real pumpkin (not canned) and get it to be as smooth and creamy as the canned stuff?  I made a pumpkin pie that turned out great, but the pumpkin was stringy to the very end.  I even pulverized it with my hands and then threw it in a freaking blender and that still didn't work.  What the hell do you have to do to make pumpkin purÃ©e?  Vaporize it with a femtosecond laser?



I'm actually curious about this, too. My boyfriend made me promise that I'd make him a REAL pumpkin pie one of these days, with pie pumpkins and everything, so.. yeah =3


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

heh, last time I saw one of these threads.. I made it >.> or well. Jealousy did XD

I'm experimenting with coca cola and ham tonight.. wish me luck <3


----------



## DarkMettaur (Nov 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I make a pretty good potato soup.
> Ingredients: two or three good-sized potatoes (depends on how thick you want it)
> about two cups of milk (or cream.. cream makes it better)
> some amount of water (see below)
> ...



You boil the shit out of it first.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I'm actually curious about this, too. My boyfriend made me promise that I'd make him a REAL pumpkin pie one of these days, with pie pumpkins and everything, so.. yeah =3




I once had a "pumpkin pie" made of agave, guava juice, apple sauce, and butternut squash.

it was too sickening sweet. I think my dad added too much guava juice.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 26, 2009)

> You boil the shit out of it first.


Really?  That sounds awful.  I mean, talk about removing any semblance of pumpkin flavor from the pie.  Boiling anything just saps the nutrients right out of it.
If that's the only solution, I might just stick to making stringy pumpkin pie.  It honestly wasn't all that noticeable, and it still tasted good.

By the way, Nargle: if you want to use a real pumpkin, make sure you force your boyfriend to be the one to cut it.  Or else get an axe ready.  Just a little forewarning.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought this was about cooking furries

You know, that crazy fetish

OH MAN SHE'S GETTING TOTALLY COOKED THAT'S SO HOT
I WISH I HAD A SPIT UP MY ASS AND GOT ROASTED ALIVE OVER A FIRE


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Hey... here's a question.  How does one take a real pumpkin (not canned) and get it to be as smooth and creamy as the canned stuff?  I made a pumpkin pie that turned out great, but the pumpkin was stringy to the very end.  I even pulverized it with my hands and then threw it in a freaking blender and that still didn't work.  What the hell do you have to do to make pumpkin purÃ©e?  Vaporize it with a femtosecond laser?



You need to pass the puree through a sieve to get all the strings out.  There's no saving them unless you've got a BlendTec or something.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Really?  That sounds awful.  I mean, talk about removing any semblance of pumpkin flavor from the pie.  Boiling anything just saps the nutrients right out of it.
> If that's the only solution, I might just stick to making stringy pumpkin pie.  It honestly wasn't all that noticeable, and it still tasted good.
> 
> By the way, Nargle: if you want to use a real pumpkin, make sure you force your boyfriend to be the one to cut it.  Or else get an axe ready.  Just a little forewarning.



Getting pumpkin ready for pie or custard isn't that difficult.  Don't boil the pumpkin, steam it.  Scrape the "meat" out of the skin after it's fairly tender.  Put the meat into a food processor and puree the hell out of it, to get the texture down nice and smooth.

Too many people boil things when they could be steaming them instead.  Another way to cook a pumpkin in preparation for pie or whatever is to cut the pumpkin in half and get rid of the seeds and stuff, then take a 9' by 13' pan and line it with foil.  Take a little butter or whatever you prefer to use to prevent sticking and burning and grease the bottom of the foil lined pan.  Put a little water in the bottom of the pan, place the pumpkin halves in the pan, and roast it in the oven (I think my mother used to use 325 degrees Fahrenheit, not sure) until the meat is soft and comes out of the shell readily.  (It should be noted that she preferred to always use the smaller "sugar baby" pumpkins for pies and such.)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 26, 2009)

> You need to pass the puree through a sieve to get all the strings out.


Sieve them out, huh?
That makes a lot more sense.  I guess I'll try that next time.  Thanks!

@Tycho:
I would have used a food processor, but I don't have one.  So I used my hands and a blender.
As for baking it, that's what I did.  Although instead of lining the tray with foil, I just covered the pumpkin halves themselves with foil.  It still came out alright: I was able to just use a spoon and scoop the meat out of them without much difficulty.
I could try steaming it, though.  Sounds like that would actually be less work.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

I made these amazing mashed potatoes.. and this fucking kick ass ham... 

Mashed potatoes

boil potatoes, mash them
mix in butter, salt, milk and a tad of sour cream

ham

cook ham, 30 minutes before finishing, pour on coca cola


god I love cooking.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 26, 2009)

I know how to prepare a poptart.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 26, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I thought this was about cooking furries
> 
> You know, that crazy fetish
> 
> ...



I inspired the FA banner

For srs


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I made these amazing mashed potatoes.. and this fucking kick ass ham...
> 
> Mashed potatoes
> 
> ...



The key to the best mashed potato's are the right ones. We always use Yukon Gold but they seem to make the best....but we don't put sour cream in ours. It's either Parmesan or mozzarella or both. I just got done peeling some potato's. Better mash is made if you don't cut the potato's too small before boiling. Cut them too small and the mash is runny.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> The key to the best mashed potato's are the right ones. We always use Yukon Gold but they seem to make the best....but we don't put sour cream in ours. It's either Parmesan or mozzarella or both. I just got done peeling some potato's. Better mash is made if you don't cut the potato's too small before boiling. Cut them too small and the mash is runny.



I actually kept the skins on.. and boiled them with holes in them. takes longer, but mashes so much better. And I prepared an entire thanksgiving on 30 dollars. I'M FRICKIN PROUD.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Other people tend to love it when I make my Oreo Cheese-cake Pie.


OMG!!! I am so making this on the weekend! Thanks so much for sharing! ^.^


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 26, 2009)

.....If you make a cake and bake weed into it cooking at half the temperature for 1.5x the regular time it would take to cook = cake that gets you high :3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> .....If you make a cake and bake weed into it cooking at half the temperature for 1.5x the regular time it would take to cook = cake that gets you high :3


It's called SpaceCake.  You can buy it in any coffee shop in Amsterdam.
Actually, those are brownies.  But whatever.  Same principle.



			
				Aurali said:
			
		

> I actually kept the skins on.. and boiled them with holes in them.


I always peel the potatoes but boil them whole.  That's how I learned it, anyway.  Of course, I like mine a little chunky.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Smokey_Kitty said:


> .....If you make a cake and bake weed into it cooking at half the temperature for 1.5x the regular time it would take to cook = cake that gets you high :3


 
What happens if you just cook it like normal?


----------



## Sabian (Nov 26, 2009)

Loaded Mash Potatoes

-Boil whole red potatoes until soft and mashable, no real science or time here
-Drain and mash with skins still on while adding sourcream
-Then add bacon bits, chives, and cheddar cheese

I haven't had normal mashed taters ever since I started making these, It is exactly like eating a loaded baked potato just mashed.

I really don't measure when I cook I just throw a pinch of seasoning, throw some of this in there, a squirt of this and that. If it comes out good then great, if not then I found another way not to cook something. I learn through failures


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> What happens if you just cook it like normal?



I'm guessing the low-and-slow bake is necessary to get the THC to release into the cake properly, and skipping that just makes a weedy-tasting cake.  But I'm not a pothead so I dunno.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 26, 2009)

heh, made an amazing turkey today, just used stuffing and the turkey... though I kept it uncovered so that might of done something.. all in all. I think I loved cooking it, and the outcome was so freaking amazing.


M. Le Renard said:


> I always peel the potatoes but boil them whole.  That's how I learned it, anyway.  Of course, I like mine a little chunky.


Yep


----------



## blackcloud (Nov 26, 2009)

my furry friend jilnoir gave me this recipe.  its a little weird for me, i usually make quick breads and cookies.  it's the first yeast bread i've tried and it is a little counter-intuitive; there is no fat to hold everything together.  no eggs, butter, oil, nothing!   but it's easy as hell and comes out very yummy.  the great thing is how customizable it is.  

Beer Bread

3 cups self rising flour
one 12 oz bottle of beer ( do yourself a favor and use something good) 
some sugar (about 1.5 Tbsp)
some salt (about 1.5 Tbsp)
butter to grease the pan and drizzle on top, about a Â¼ of a stick
anything else you want to add

when i used sam smithâ€™s nut brown ale and about a cup of applewood smoked GruyÃ¨re it was amazing!  the only thing i would suggest is that with smoked cheeses, lower the salt to 1 Tbsp and up the sugar to 1 and 3/4 Tbsp because smoked cheese is a bit salty on its own.  
if you have a stand mixer use the dough hook for this recipe, which makes it even easier!

bake at 350 degrees for about 45 minutes

if using shredded cheese, use about a cup and reserve some to sprinkle on top at the last 10 minutes of cooking.  

i don't know about you guys but any recipe that combines beer and warm bread is carb-tastic comfort food heaven for me.  have fun with it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2009)

blackcloud said:


> my furry friend jilnoir gave me this recipe.  its a little weird for me, i usually make quick breads and cookies.  it's the first yeast bread i've tried and it is a little counter-intuitive; there is no fat to hold everything together.  no eggs, butter, oil, nothing!   but it's easy as hell and comes out very yummy.  the great thing is how customizable it is.
> 
> Beer Bread
> 
> ...



Instead of using self-rising flour you could also just add 1 TBsp of baking *powder* (not baking soda) to 3 cups all purpose flour and have the same results.  Keeping a little can of baking powder in my cupboard is more pantry-efficient for me than keeping both a bag of regular and a bag of self-rising flour around.  Other than that my own beer bread recipe is very similar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry "furry cooking" sounds nasty like you found not one hair but many in your meal.


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

As a lazy bachelor, rice cookers are a godsend.  What could be easier than adding a 1:2 ratio of rice to water, and then waiting for it to finish?

That in mind, I've posted a variation of my favorite I-don't-wanna-cook recipe in another cooking thread, but I've since refined it into this:

*Huevos Whateveros*
 -3/4 cup rice.
 -1 1/2 cups water
 -3 eggs
 -Handful of shredded cheese (Cheddar/Jack blend works best)
 -Salsa to taste (Put a lot of it in, you wuss.)

1. Put rice and water into cooker.  Turn on cooker.  Wait.
2. Crack eggs into cooker and mix into the rice with a rice paddle, until it's cooked.
3. Add cheese.  Mix again.
4. Add salsa.  Mix again.
5. Put it all into a bowl.
6. Clean the rice cooker.
7. Eat your food!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> As a lazy bachelor, rice cookers are a godsend.  What could be easier than adding a 1:2 ratio of rice to water, and then waiting for it to finish?
> 
> That in mind, I've posted a variation of my favorite I-don't-wanna-cook recipe in another cooking thread, but I've since refined it into this:
> 
> ...



So does it kinda come out as a Mexican fried rice then, or more like a rice quiche, or what?


----------



## DarkChaos (Nov 27, 2009)

Rather like fried rice.  The other ingredients help hold it all together, though, so it's somewhat less messy.

I imagine if I used more eggs and less rice, then it'd be like a quiche...or more like a frittata, actually.


----------



## Raslan (Nov 27, 2009)

Ugh, I  remember this, I know I do...

Tuscan salmon on a bed of spinach. 

1 pound of salmon
1 tbs Ground mustard
1 tbs Ground thyme
1 tbs Black pepper
1/2 tbs salt
Honey
Some spinach
Raisins

Mix the thyme, mustard, salt, and pepper together.Preheat an oven to 350 degrees. Prepare a cast-iron pan, lightly oil it, then lightly brown both sides of the salmon fillet. Cover the top with honey, then sprinkle on the mixed herbs and stuff. Cover the bottom half of a suitable casserole dish with the spinach, place the fish in, then bake all this for 20 (?) minutes or until the fish easily flakes.

If you're too lazy to do this, you cal also just make the herb and stuff mix, put honey on the salmon, then the herb and stuff mix, then grill it. Either one tastes great


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 27, 2009)

My famous (infamous?) Apricot pie from my mother's recipe.

3 packages (18 oz total) Sun-Maid brand dried California apricots. Do not use Mediterranean 'cots! they are not the same!
3/4 cup sugar
3 cups water
1/4 tsp cornstarch

Combine 'cots, sugar, water in a pan and bring to boil, then drop to medium covered simmer for 45 minutes, stirring occasionally until cots take on a semi-applesauce texture. There may be some of the cots still intact but that's okay.

Put 1/4 tsp cornstarch in 1/4 cup hot water, stir a bit then add to cots. Stir that in and simmer for a few more minutes. Take off heat and allow to cool to room temp.

I use pre-made Pillsbury pie dough in a 9" pie can. I prefer Pyrex but Corelle or metal is okay. Grease it with shortening if it's metal.

Put the pie crust in the pan, add filling then the top crust. Put a few vent slits in the top crust only and bake at 425 degrees for 45 minutes or until the crust is a golden brown.

Cool and enjoy!


----------



## Riptor (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm pretty proud of my burger recipe.

First, you take the raw meat, and you sprinkle steak seasoning on it. Then, you soak in marinade. The kind we use is a brand called Dale's, but that's probably a local brand, so if you're not in AL, I dunno. Cook them, put pepperjack cheese on it, and you'll have a burger so tasty you won't even need condiments.

Man, now I'm hungry. You jerks.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 27, 2009)

Oooohh... will have to try that pie Kellan!  Thanks for sharing that one.  One of my favourites is chili with homemade cornbread, so here are both recipes:

*Chili:*



1 16 to 19 oz can of kidney beans
1 16 to 19oz can of mixed beans (kidney, chick pea, brown, etc)
1 16 oz can of tomato sauce
1 can of corn (kernels, not creamed)
2 sweet bell peppers
2 Scotch Bonnets
1 cooking onioin (mayan is good)
1 20+oz can of diced tomatoes
1 tbsp chili powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp garlic
1/4 tsp sea salt
2 tsp hickory liquid smoke
1 lb ground beef or soy beef substitute
1 bay leaf
1/4 to 1/2 tsp Cayanne pepper (powder)


*To prepare:* Chop up the sweet peppers into fairly fine pieces (maybe about 1cm square) and do the same to the onion.  The Scotch Bonnets are what I use, but you can vary according to taste.  Remember Scotch Bonnets are HOT - use gloves when cutting them or you _will_ regret it.   In a large stewing pot, add a little cooking oil on the bottom and begin to cook the chopped onion and peppers on medium-high heat.  A few minutes later, add the ground beef (if using real beef) and brown it while the veggies cook.  Drain the fat from the beef once done.  If using soy beef substitute, add it when you begin the other ingredients (you don't need to cook it like you do with normal beef).

Drain the beans and corn of their canning fluid and add them to the pot along with the diced tomatoes and sauce, then stir in all of the spices and plunk the bay leaf in there.  Stir in the liquid smoke as well.

Let it simmer on low heat for at least an hour (the longer it simmers, the better the tastes blend).  And like Frost's dish, this one tastes even better after it's sat in the fridge for a night.  In fact, I often make it a day before I need it just so it can sit overnight in the fridge.   You can sprinkle old-cheddar or whatever you wish over it when serving.


*Cornbread:*



1 cup of cornmeal
1 cup of flour
3/4 cup of milk
1/4 cup of butter
1/4 tsp sea salt
1 tbsp baking powder
1/4 cup of sugar
1 egg


*To Prepare:* Pour the milk into the cornmeal and let it sit for about 15 to 20 minutes on the counter while you get the other stuff going.  Preheat the oven to 400Â°F.  Mix the dry ingredients thoroughly in a bowl.  Beat the egg until it's a lemony-yellow, set aside.  Melt the 1/4 cup of butter then warm the milk/cornbread mix a little in the microwave and add the butter to it, then add the egg as well so that all your liquids are in one container, ready to mix with the other.  Get your muffin or small mini-cake pain greased and floured, then mix the wet and try ingredients and pour into the pan (stir by cutting in).  Bake for about 10 to 15 minutes; they're done when the tops start to brown.

Sugar and salt can be varied according to taste, and you can also add extra things like a pinch or garlic and/or butter-pecan flavouring if you wish.

Dip the cornbread in the chili and you have yourself one very tasty meal. ^_^


----------



## Smokey_Kitty (Nov 27, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> What happens if you just cook it like normal?


Then it just becomes a regular cake that doesn't taste very good and doesnt get you high, and more importantly a big waste of money.

Also you can make cookies brownies & bread like that


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2009)

Waggable said:


> OMG!!! I am so making this on the weekend! Thanks so much for sharing! ^.^



Haha...you'll like it. It's a family/friend favorite in my circle. Originally I was going to have two prepared for Thanksgiving. I made the mistake of making one a day early and well...it vanished.

I hate gram cracker crusts. It's so tasteless. But Oreo Pie crust creates a nice contrast in taste opposed to the cheese-cake filling. It does taste even better if you grate the frozen chocolate and sprinkle that on top. Dark Chocolate is the best for that...but you can use cheap chocolate, like a Hershey's Bar if you are on a budget.


----------



## jennyruther (Dec 11, 2009)

Yummy recipes in this discussion. Thanks a lot for all you for posting.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 11, 2009)

I love cook =^.^= my best plat are crepes, here the recipe for 4/ 5 midium crepes =^0^= :

125g of flour.
1/4 l of milk.
3 eggs.
1 spoon (big spoon) of sugar.

Put all in to a bowl and mix until you obtains a dense clear mixture between withe and yellow, take an hot plat, anoint with butter, put on the gas and, when is sufficiently hot, put a ladle of the mixture, when the mixture becomes solid you've obtained a crepes ^^

So, i love Nutella crepes, but whit the ham are very tasty *_* you can put all on a crepes, if you love chocolate, just put some cacao powder in the mixture or pieces of chocolate or both =^w^=


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Goddammit I wanted this to be about cannibalism.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Goddammit I wanted this to be about cannibalism.


 taking "eating your woman" to a new level LOL.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

i make some really good french toast Ren really likes it but she went to canada for a year?


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 13, 2009)

I like beef ramen with egg

just boil the water like normal once you add the noodles and the water is all bubbly turn down the heat a bit and crack and egg in it don't stir let it sit till it's all white and cooked then viola done


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm obligated to mention that there are plenty of recipes containing the mighty herb,

if that aint your cup of tea can i interest you in some pasta and pirates?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

What makes it exactly "furry" Cooking?

Is it magical? Some sort of mystical archtype that makes it special? Are their actual fibers of animal hair in it?

My only real recipes involve a pot, different bases of broth. And stuff that you throw in it make it tasty at varying temperatures, intervals and types.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never tried eating a furry, but somehow I'd think they'd taste like a human.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Brinster said:


> I'm obligated to mention that there are plenty of recipes containing the mighty herb,
> 
> if that aint your cup of tea can i interest you in some pasta and pirates?


 
What, pray tell, is this "pasta and pirates" you speak of?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 14, 2009)

you should try making Irish seafood pie or vegitarian lasagna. you can probably find the recipies on the internet


----------



## Stahi (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4zw99VsoMA


MMMM mmmmmmm.  DELICIOUS.  NOM NOM NOM AAAAGH MY HEART EXPLODED.


----------



## gitsie (Dec 14, 2009)

make pound cake and substitute the milk with eggnog and add sum nutmeg and cinnamon.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 14, 2009)

oh making pizza bagels are really easy get some ragu sauce some onion bagels cheddar and mozzarella cheese and peperoni slices

pre heat the oven to around 350 

take the sauce add sugar garlic and onion powder until you like the taste

toast the bagels until there mildly golden brown  

spread the spiced sauce on the toasted bagels and cover with the mozzarella cheese untill the bagel is covered. then sprinkle the cheddar over the mozzarella so the cheddar is very light on the bagel then add the peperoni or other toppings put them in the oven checking every 5/7 min take them out once the cheese is melted 

let cool and enjoy hope you like em ;D


----------



## xydexx (Dec 15, 2009)

Waggable said:


> Anyfur want to share some of your recipes? I am constantly cooking and baking and love to try new things ^.^



I mostly bake different kinds of breads and cookies, especially this time of year.

*Xydexx's Nomnomnommy Oatmeal Raisin Cookies* 
*
Ingredients* 


1/2 pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
2 tablespoon honey
1 cup brown sugar, packed
1 cup granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla
3 cups oats (Quaker Quick or Old Fashioned)
1 1/2 cups raisins
 *Directions*

 Preheat over to 350 degrees. Grease two large cookie sheets. Soften butter by putting in microwave on defrost for ~40 seconds. In a large mixing bowl, beat butter until creamy. Make two tablespoon indents in the mixed butter, fill them with honey, then mix together. Add sugars and beat until fluffy. Add eggs and vanilla, mix well. In a medium mixing bowl, mix together flour, salt, baking soda, cinnamon, and nutmeg.
 Pour dry ingredients into butter-sugar mixture and stir. Mix in raisins. Mix in oats. Spoon out dough by helping tablespoons with a wet spoon. Leave 2" between each cookie. Bake at 350 degrees for 10-12 minutes or until edges are golden brown. Cool 1 minute on cookie sheet, then move to wire rack to finish cooling.

Share and enjoy!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 16, 2009)

Stahi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4zw99VsoMA
> 
> 
> MMMM mmmmmmm.  DELICIOUS.  NOM NOM NOM AAAAGH MY HEART EXPLODED.



Sweetened condensed milk, plus an extra cup of sugar?  Holy fuck woman, I like to cook rich food but I feel sick after just watching that. D:


----------



## blackcloud (Dec 16, 2009)

I discovered a useful trick this weekend.  My roommate was making stuffed peppers, so I was doing the prep work on the peppers; cutting the tops off, taking out the bulb, getting out the seeds...but there is always a little bit of white membrany-stuff on the pepper ribs.  So, instead of taking a knife to it and worrying about cutting out too much tastey green pepper flesh, I used a lemon zester.  It worked really well.


----------



## Fructus (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm.. I've eaten live eggs and spiders but never cooked anything aside from scrambled eggs.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I hate food.
> Sometimes I'll accidentally glomp on an insect, only to make myself puke afterwards.
> 
> 
> Also ew I hate chowder, not a good start for me :c



I love chowder, chowder as in the soup that is, I think the CN cartoon of the same name is a sack of shit


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2009)

*-awesome bratwursts-*

hardware needed;

frying pan with lid
mixing cup

ingredient list;

pack of hillshire stadium bratwursts
red pepper
mustard powder
apple juice
cloves
Tabasco sauce
everglades seasoning (or a equivalent) 
Worcestershire sauce 
small can of tomato paste or a shot of ketchup

-

toss bratwurst into frying pan on high, cool and roll until skin is crispy, take off heat and poke many many holes in them.

combine,

2 tbs or apple juice
2 tbs of Worcestershire
1 tbs of paste from a small can of tomato paste or a shot of ketchup

whip together in mixing bowl, put brats back on heat over medium with lid on.

to the liquid in the mixing bowl add;

red pepper (to likening)
3 tbs mustard powder 
2 cloves (crushed)
a shot of Tabasco sauce
a pinch or 2 of everglades seasoning (or a equivalent) 

(if mixture is too thick add a little water)

stir together and pour over brats, replace lid
let the it boil with lid on about medium low 

let cook for half a hour
then if there is any "granuals" on the brats scape them off beofre serving.
___

And there you go toss it in a bun and WOW it needs no condiments besides a pickle!

^-^


----------



## Yrr (Dec 16, 2009)

*Traditional British dish - Baked Beans with lightly toasted bread*

*Ingredients:*
Bread
Tin of Baked Beans

*Implements:*
Toaster
Saucepan

*Method:*
Cook beans according to tin.
Toast bread with 2 minutes to go.
Serve beans hot onto toast.

*Serves however the fuck many you cooked.*


----------



## alfonsojudah (Jan 2, 2010)

Mmmm... Thanks for providing my favorite recipe..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 2, 2010)

alfonsojudah said:


> Mmmm... Thanks for providing my favorite recipe..



Necrophiliac. Icant believe that some retards create an account and necro a dead thread for their first post. If ya gonna troll us, try harder.


----------



## Dingra (Jan 2, 2010)

FOOD!!! hmmm when I find that red velvet recipe I'll put it up here...  I make a mean red velvet!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 2, 2010)

_*Garlic Chicken Tortellini Alfredo*_

2 large bags Barilla tortellini (personally, one cheese / one cheese, spinach)
3 Bottles Bertolli Alfredo sauce (one garlic, one mushroom, one regular)
1 Bag Tyson grilled fajita strips
2 small cans of mushrooms
1 small can of finely chopped / diced black olive
1 small bag of chipped broccoli
1 small bottle McCormick California Style Coarse ground garlic salt
2 teaspoons parsley 

I.  Cook tortellini in large pot, as per directions on bags.  Add 1 teaspoon of garlic salt to pot before boiling.

II.  Fry chicken strips in either butter, margarine, or olive oil. Add garlic salt as seen fit (season to taste).

III. Once tortellini is cooked, strain water and add the 3 bottles of Alfredo sauce.  Stir in mushrooms, chopped olive, chicken, and chipped  broccoli.  Add 1 teaspoon parsley, and stir.

IV.  Simmer on low for approximately 10 minutes, covered. Stir occasionally. Serve, lightly dusted with parsley.


Now, usually I have a Caesar salad and some white zinfandel to go with it.  The sides however, are purely up to you.  This recipe was done by trial and error, and for the most part I season to taste.  Should create enough for 4-5 servings depending on the needs of those consuming it.  Normally feed 3 people, at least 2-3 helpings a peace with this.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Necrophiliac. Icant believe that some retards create an account and necro a dead thread for their first post. If ya gonna troll us, try harder.


 
Wow, 2 weeks old is too old for you? I thought a necro was reviving a thread that was at least over a month or two old. Plus this is a GOOD thread, not a thread with no where left to go. 


Recently I've discovered how to make the BEST crunchy oven-fried chicken wings. Super cheap, too. You can use any part of the chicken (I like wings the best) and any combination of spices you want (I prefer lemon pepper and garlic). Here's my recipe based on what I like, modify however you want.

*Crunchy Oven-Fried Chicken Wings*
Ingredients:
1 pack of 6 chicken wings
Approximately 1-2 cups of unsweetened Corn Flakes
Around 2 tablespoons of softened butter
Lemon Pepper, to taste
Garlic, to taste

1, Preheat oven to 400 degrees fahrenheit. Rinse chicken wings in water. Set aside.

2, Combine Corn Flakes, lemon pepper, and garlic in a large Ziplock bag. Thoroughly crush Corn Flakes with your hands, until flakes are completely crushed and uniform in size. Shake bag to mix spices with cereal.

3, Completely coat each chicken wing with a thin layer of softened butter. (If you want to go the low-fat way, dip each chicken wing into a bowl of chicken stock.) One at a time, place each chicken wing into the bag of Corn Flakes and spices, and shake it up until the wing is completely coated. 

4, Place wings onto a baking sheet. Bake for approximately 20 minutes, or until the juices from the center of the meat run clear, not bloody, flipping each wing halfway through. After removing from the oven, let stand for approximately 10 minutes. 

Serves 3 people (Or 2 if you're really hungry.) 

Different cooking times will vary depending on the size of meat you're cooking. For instance, when I made chicken leg quarters (Leg and thigh) it took approximately 45 minutes to cook. 

BTW, a little tip: Have napkins ready!! This recipe has produced the juiciest chicken I've ever eaten.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 2, 2010)

i have a recipe for meatball subs/grinders if anyone cares to know ill tell them


----------

